# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الإمام أبو حنيفة وأصول مذهبه

## أبو عبد الحفيظ

*الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان* 
*حياته ونشأته:*
هو الإمام أبو حنيفة، واسمه النعمان بن ثابت التّيمي، مولاهم الكوفي، فقيه العراق، وأحد أئمة الإسلام، من أصل فارسي كوفي، ولد سنة ثمانين على الأصح. في حياة صغار الصحابة، ورأى أنس بن مالك لما قدم عليهم الكوفة، ولم يثبت له حرف عن أحد منهم.
*نشأته:*
لقد عاصر الإمام أبو حنيفة أوج الدولتين الأموية والعباسية، وهو من أتباع التابعين، وقيل من التابعين.
كان تاجر قماش، وأخذ علمه في الحديث والفقه عن أكثر 
أعيان العلماء، وتفقه في مدة ثمانية عشر عاما بصفة خاصة بحماد بن أبي سلمة الذي أخذ الفقه عن إبراهيم النخعي.
*مكانته العلمية:*
عني الإمام أبو حنيفة بطلب الآثار، وارتحل في ذلك، وأما الفقه والتدقيق في الرأي وغوامضه، فإليه المنتهى والناس عليه عيال في ذلك.
*قال الشافعي:* الناس عالة  في الفقه على أبي حنيفة.
*وقال النضر بن شميل*: كان الناس نياما على الفقه حتى أيقضهم بما فتَّقه وبيَّنه.
*وقال ابن المبارك:* ما رأيت في الفقه مثل أبي حنيفة، وما رأيت أورع منه.
*قال مكي*: أعلم أهل زمانه.
*وقال القطان:* ما سمعنا أحسن من رأي أبي حنيفة.
*وفاته:*
توفي الإمام أبو حنيفة – رحمه الله – سنة مائة وخمسين للهجرة.[1]
*أصول مذهبه* مبدؤها ما قاله هو عن نفسه: إني آخذ بكتاب الله إذا وجدته فما لم أجده فيه أخذت بسنة رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- والآثار الصحاح عنه التي فشت في أيدي الثقات فإذا لم أجد في كتاب الله و لا سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – أخذت بقول أصحابه من شئت وأدع قول من شئت ثم لا أخرج عن قولهم إلى قول غيرهم فإذا انتهى الأمر إلى إبراهيم النخعي والشعبي وابن المسيب - وعدد منهم رجالا - فإني أجتهد كما اجتهدوا.[2]
وأصول مذهب الحنفية كثيرة استوعبها أصحابه في كتبهم، كالإمام البرذوي، وبعده محب الله بن عبد الشكور في كتابه: ( مسلم الثبوت في أصول الحنفية والشافعية) المتوفي سنة 1119، وغيرهما، ولا يمكننا استيعابها. وإنما ذكرنا هنا الأصول الأولية التي تفرعت عنها تلك الأصول الأخرى وهي:
*أولا: القرآن الكريم.*
*ثانيا: السنة.*
وأبو حنيفة – رحمه الله - يعمل بخبر الواحد لكن بشروط ثلاثة هي:
  1-  ألا يخالف راويه، فإن خالفه فالعمل بما رأى لا بما روى، لأنه لا يخالف مرويه إلا وقد اطلع على قادح استند فيه إلا دليل.
  2-  ألا يكون مما تعم به البلوى، فإن عموم البلوى يوجب اشتهاره، أو تواتره، فإن روي آحادا فهو علة قادحة عنده.

  3-    ألا يخالف القياس، وأن يكون راويه فقيها، فإن خالف القياس، ولم يكن راويه فقيها فثالثها.
فإذا توفرت هذه الشروط في خبر الواحد، ولو ضعيف الإسناد، فإنه يأخد به، ويقدمه حتى على القياس، ولا يلتفت إلى لسنده الخاص، ولا لكونه على وفق عمل أهل المدينة، أو خلافهم، بل مشهورا عند فقهاء العراق، فإذا لم يكن كذلك اعتبره شاذا، وذهب إلى القياس، وترك الحديث ولو كان صحيحا، أو عمل به أهل المدينة أجمع.[3]
*ثالثا: الإجماع.*
*رابعا: أقوال الصحابة:* لأنهم هم الذين عاينوا التنزيل، وعرفوا المناسبات، وكان من مبدئه إعمال رأيه فيما يروى عن الصحابة من أقوال، وعدم الاعتداد بأقوال التابعين، إلا أن توافق آجتهاده..[4]
*خامسا: القياس*: مذهب أبي حنيفة أوسع المذاهب، وأكثرها تسامحا على وجه الإجمال، وأيسرها للمجتهد الماهر استنباطا، لانبنائه على الفلسفة، والنظر لحكم الأحكام والعلل، لاسيما في المعاملات التي القصد منها مصالح الخلق، وعمارة الكون، فالحنفي أحوج إلى النظر من النقل والآثر، لإذ من قواعد مذهبه: الأخذ بالقياس، والتوسع فيه في غير الحدود والكفارات، والتقديرات الشرعية.[5]
*سادسا: الاستحسان:* فقد ثبت عن أبي حنيفة أنه قال، استحسن وأدع القياس، وكذا ثبت عن صاحبه محمد بن الحسن، وذلك إذا وجد أثرا يخالف القياس يترك القياس، ويعمل بالآثر، أو يرجه إلى أصول عامة، وهو ما يعرف عند الأقدمين بالرأي.[6]
*سابعا: الحيل:*  ومن أصول أبي حنيفة ( باب الحيل) ويسمونه: *المخارج من* *المضايق،* وهو التحيل على إسقاط حكم شرعي، أو قلبه إلى أمر آخر، وذلك 
أن الله أوجب أشياء إما مطلقا من غير قيد و لا ترتيب على سبب كوجوب الصلاة والصوم، وحرمة الزنا والربا، أو على سبب كالزكاة، والكفارة، وتحريم المطلقة، وتحريم الانتفاع بالمغصوب، فإذا تسبب المكلف في إسقاط الوجوب عن نفسه، أو إباحة المحرم عليه بوجه من وجوه التسبب حتى يصير الواجب غير واجب في الظاهر، أو المحرم حلالا في الظاهر أيضا، فهذا التسبب يسمى حيلة. كما لو دخل رمضان فأنشأ السفر ليأكل أو كان له مال فوهبه قبل الحول تخلصا من الزكاة أو اغتصب جارية ثم ادعى موتها فقومت عليه وأدى ثمنها لأجل أن يتوصل إلى وطئها، وأمثال ذلك وقد عابه الكل على أبي حنيفة حتى بعض من يقول بالرآي، ورد عليه البخاري كثيرا وعقد له كتابا في ( الجامع الصحيح) وعناه بقوله: ( وقال بعض الناس).
قالوا: إن أحكام الله شرعت لجلب مصالح إلينا، أو دفع مضار، ومن أمحل المحال أن يشرع من الحيل ما يسقط شيئا أوجبه، أو يحل شيئا حرمه، ولعن فاعله، وآذنه بالحرب كالربا، ويسوغ التوصل  إليه بأدنى حيلة، ولو أن المريض تحيل فأكل ما نهى عنه الطبيب لكان ساعيا في ضرر بدنه، وعد سفيها مفرطا، ومن أكثر الناس ردا للحيل الحنابلة ثم المالكية، لأنهم يقولون بسد الدرائع، وهو أصل مناقض للحيل تمام المناقضة، والحق أن لا حق لهم في الإنكار لأصلها، فإن لها أصلا في الشريعة من جملة التوسعة التي فتحها الله على عباده، فالحيلة إذا هدمت أصلا شرعيا، أو ناقضت مصلحة شرعية، حيلة ملغاة لا يجوز الترخيص فيها، وما ليست كذلك فلا تلغى.
*فالحيل ثلاثة أقسام:*
ملغاة بالاتفاق، كحيلة المنافق في إظهار الإسلام، وإخفاء الكفر.
وغير ملغاة اتفاقا: كمن نطق بكلمة الكفر وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان لحقن دمه.

*والثالث:* ما لم يتبين فيه بدليل قطعي إلحاقه بالأول و لا الثاني، وفيه اضطربت أنظار النظار، وهو محل التنازع بين الحنفية وغيرهم، ولذلك قسمها الأئمة إلى الأحكام الخمسة، فمنها جائز، وحرام، ومندوب، ومكروه، وواجب، والحيلة الشرعية ما خلَّصت من محرم ولم توقع في إثم...[7] *أصحاب أبي حنيفة وتلامذته*

لقد نقلت أقوال أبي حنيفة وعلمه وآراؤه عن طريق أصحابه وتلاميذه، نذكر أبرزهم فيما يلي:
أ*-   *أبو يوسف*: يعقوب بن إبراهيم الأنصاري الكوفي، ولد عام ( 113هـ) وتوفي عام (182هـ) كان أفقه أصحابه، ظاهر الفضل بين أهل عصره، فهو أول من وضع أصول الفقه على مذهب افمام، وأملى المسائل، وبق علم الإمام في أقطار الأرض، تولى القضاء في بغداد، ثم في خلافة هارون الرشيد وكان رئيس القضاة والمسؤول عنهم.
وكان أبوه فقيرا، له حانوت ضعيف، فكان أبو حنيفة يتعاهد أبا يوسف بالدراهم، مئة بعد مئة.[8]

*ب*-  * *محمد بن الحسن بن فرقد الشيباني:* 
ابن فرقد ، العلامة، فقيه العراق، أبو عبد الله الشيباني، الكوفي، صاحب أبي حنيفة.
ولد بواسط، سنة ( 132هـ) ونشأ بالكوفة.ثم انتقل إلى بغداد حاضرة الدولة والعلم في ذلك العصر، توفي سنة (187هـ).[9]
*جـ- زفر بن هذيل بن قيس الكوفي:* 
ولد سنة (110هـ) وتوفي سنة ( 158هـ) كان من أهل الحديث ثم غلب عليه الرأي لصلته بإمامه أبي حنيفة، وكان 
أقيس أصحابه، وكان عابدا، زاهذا، ثقة مأمونا، مقبلا على العم طلبا وتعليما ونشرا.[10]
*د- الحسن بن زياد اللؤلؤي الكوفي:* المتوفي سنة ( 204هـ) مولى الأنصار، تتلمذ على أبي حنيفة أولا، ثم على الصاحبين أبي يوسف ومحمد، كان رأسا في الفقه.[11]



*أبرز الكتب التي يعتمد عليها الحنفية*
يرجع الفضل في تدوين هذا المذهب إلى مؤلفات وصلت إلينا، تعتبر المَعين الذين لا ينضب له، إلى محمد بن الحسن، وأبي يوسف، فليس بأيدي الأحناف من كتب الأولين إلا الكتب التي دونها هذان الإمامان، ومن أهم كتبهم: 
  1-    رسالة في الخراج.
  2-    كتاب الآثار.
  3-    كتاب اختلاف أبي حنيفة وابن أبي ليلى.
  4-    كتاب المبسوط.
  5-    الجامع الكبير.
  6-    الجامع الصغير.
  7-    السير الكبير.
وغير هذه المؤلفات كثير، ولم يقف التدوين للمذهب الحنفي عند ما كتبه التلاميذ المباشرون لأبي حنيفة، بل قام تلاميذ الأصحاب وتلاميذهم بتآليف كثيرة، مثل كتب الفتاوى، والواقعات التي اجتهد فيها المجتهدون المتأخرون حيث لم يجدوا رواية عن السلف، وككتاب النوازل لأبي الليث نصر السمرقندي.[12]



*مصطلحات مذهب الحنفية* للمذهب الحنفي اصطلاحاته الخاصة به، التي ميزته عن باقي المذاهب الأخرى، فمنها ما يخص أئمة المذهب، ومنها ما يخص كتب المذهب..
*الإصلاحات الخاصة بأئمة المذهب:*
  1-  *الإمام الأعظم*: يطلق الأحناف هذا اللقب على مؤسس المذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة النعمان – رحمه الله تعالى-.
  2-    *الشيخان:* يطلق على إمام المذهب، وصاحبه أبو يوسف.
  3-    *الطرفان:* يقصد بذلك ، الإمام أبو حنيفة، والإمام محمد بن الحسن.
  4-    *الصاحبان:* يقصد بهما: أبي يوسف، ومحمد بن الحسن.
  5-    *شيخ الإسلام*: يطلق على كل من تصدر للإفتاء.
  6-    *المراد بقولهم العامة*: يقصدون بذلك عامة مشايخهم.[13]
*مصطلحات خاصة بالألفاظ:*
*1-   * لقظ ( *له*)أي: لأبي حنيفة
*2-   * لفظ *( لهما)* *أو ( عندهما*) أو ( *مذهبهما)* أي: مذهب الصاحبين.
*3-   * لفظ ( *أصحابنا):* فالمشهور إطلاق ذلك على الأئمة الثلاثة، أبي حنيفة، وأصحابه.
*4-   * لفظ *( المشايخ):* من لم يدرك الإمام.
*5-   * لفظ *( به يفتى)* آكد من لفظ: ( *الفتوى عليه*)، ؟لأن الأول يفيد الحصر.
*6-   * لفظ ( *الأصح)* آكد من : ( *الصحيح )،* و ( *الأحوط*) آكد من : ( *الاحتياط).*
*7- * المراد بكلمة: ( المتون): أي متون الحنفية المعتبرة، مثل كتاب مختصر القدوري، والبداية، والنقاية، والمختار، والوقاية، والكنز، والملتقى، فإنها وضعت لنقل ظاهر الرواية، والأقوال المعتمدة.
*تعتبر حاشية ابن عابدين المتوفي سنة ( 1252 هـ) علامة الشام، وهي: ( رد المحتار على الدر المختار) خاتمة التحفيفات والترجيحات في المذهب الحنفي.[14]*


[1] - أنظر ترجمته في البداية والنهاية ج/31/415، وسير أعلام النبلاء (6/390/403)، شذرات الذهب ( 1/227/229)، تذكرة الحفاظ (1/151)، ميزان الاعتدال ( 4/265)، وتهذيب التهذيب (10/207) ، وتاريخ بغداد (3/323/423). والمدخل إلى علم الفقه ( 125). 
[2] - الفكر السامي ج/2/132. 
[3]  الفكر السامي بشيء من التصرف ( ج2/135). 
[4] المدخل إلى علم الفقه 0( 128). 
[5] الفكر السامي (ج/2/136). 
[6] الفكر السامي (2/-138). 
[7] الفكر السامي ج/2/142. *قال ابن القيم:* ( لا يجوز أن ينسب القول بجواز الحيل إلى إمام) والمقصود أن هذه الحيل لا تجوز أن تنسب إلى إمام، فإن ذلك قدح في إمامته، وذلك يتضمن القَدْحَ في الأمة حيث ائتمت بمن لا يصلح للإمامة وفي ذلك نسبة لبعض الأئمة إلى تكفير وتفسيق، وهذا غير جائز، ولو فرض أنه حُكي عن واحد من الأئمة بعض هذه الحيل المجمع على تحريمها فإما أن تكون الحكاية باطلة، أو يكون الحاكي لم يضبط لفظه فاشتبه عليه فتواه بنفوذها بفتواه بإباحتها مع بُعد ما بينهما، ولو فُرض وقوعها منه في وقت ما فلا بد أن يكون قد رجع عن ذلك، وإن لم يُحمل المر على ذلك لزم القدح في الإمام وفي جماعة المسلمين المؤتمين به، وكلاهما غير جائز.اهـ ( إعلام الموقعين ج/5/99). ونقلنا هذا القول من هذا الإمام ، لكي لا يغتر قارئ بما قرأ. فيطلق العنان للسانه ويتكلم في هؤلاء الأماجد – عليهم رحمة الله- وإنما ذكرنا ذلك ليكون طالب العلم على دراية بأصول المذاهب ، وإن كانت هذه الأصول والقواعد لا تصح  بها رواية عنه و لا عن صاحبيه وإنما أخذها البزدوي وأمثاله بالإستقراء. 
[8] سير أعلام النبلاء ج/8/535/539. أخبار القضاة ج/4/655. 
[9] سير أعلام النبلاء ( ج/9/134/136).المدخل إللى علم الفقه (131). 
[10] سير أعلام النبلاء (8/38/41). 
[11] سير أعلام النبلاء (9/543/545). 
[12]  الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته (1/50/51)، والمدخل إلى علم الفقه (137). 
[13] مصطلحات المذاهب الفقهية (93). 
[14] الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته ( 1/57/60). والمدخل إلى علم الفقه (140).

----------


## حسين رياض

جعله الله في موازيين الحسنات

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام عليكم ..الملاحظ على هذا المجهود المشكور - ان شاء الله تعالى - أنك لم ترجع فيه الى كتب الأحناف ، لذا ففيه غياب للدقة والتحرير، فعليك بهذه الكتب ، ستعينك على تقويم بحثك : رسالة في بيان الكتب التي يعول عليها للمطيعي الحنفي ، فقه أهل العراق وحديثهم للكوثري ( مع التنبه لحاله ، فهومتعصب للأحناف كما ذكر عنه صاحبه عبد الله الغماري)،تطور الفكر الأصولي الحنفي لهيثم خزنة ، المذهب عند الحنفية لمحمد علي ،الحيل الفقهية لصالح بوبشيش..سددك الله تعالى.

----------


## ابو هانئ الونشريسي

لم يتطرق صاحب البحث الى المسائل التي انتقدت على ابي حنيفة و موقف العلماء منها ، خاصة ما ورد في كتاب السنة لعبد الله بن احمد رحمهما الله ، و لو حدث ذلك لكان المجهود حقا طيبا  و البحث ثريا .

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام عليكم ...الكلام هنا عن أصول مذهب أبي حنيفة التي تتعلق بالفروع فقط و لا مدخلية للقضايا الأصلية و العقدية ، فتنبه يا أبا هانئ...

----------

